# Diseño de elementos de RF



## nexdatum (Jul 28, 2009)

Estoy reuniendo ingenieros para desarrollar una aplicación bastante compleja para el diseño de elementos de RF, se trata de resolver estrictamente las ecuaciones de Maxwell por metodos numéricos, ademas el modelo asi creado se debe calcular el patron de radiacion por medio de las condiciones de contorno, todo ello implica gran cantidad de computo pudiendo ocupar paralelismo.
Alguien sabe si existen Grids, Clouds, Clusters o Farms gratuitos para montar dicha aplicación? 
Saludos desde México.


----------



## ggmarco (Jul 29, 2009)

Si deseas una herramienta de analisis eletromagnetico, puedes descargarte el ADS 2008 del blog de atryna (www.atryna.blogspot). Si deseas implementar algo que compita con una herramienta comercial espero que tengas el dinero suficiente para subirte al tren a estas alturas ), si es así, espero poder ayudar.
Utilizando linux como SO. pueden crearse grids de PCs, hace mucho que intente hacer algo así utilizando RedHat. Dejame checar que hay disponible.


----------



## nexdatum (Jul 29, 2009)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Eucalyptus

es un cloud en ubuntu previo registro te asignan recursos, la aplicacion implica necesariamente colaboracion, la creacion de una empresa virtual, cuyos dividendos logicamente seran conocimientos, presencia, y porqué no? crecimiento profesional y personal.

Existe una aplicacion que resuelve el diseño de un solo elemento que se cotiza en el mercado bastante bien, hecha en la india , llamada antenna magnus, (el elemento en cuestion es unicamente antenas) he aqui el link:
http://www.cst.com/Content/Products/antennamagus/overview.aspx

la aplicacion que se intenta hacer es mas general abarcando desde filtros, trampas, lineas de transmisión, acopladores, antenas etc.

Saludos desde Mexico


----------

